# The remote device or resource won't accept the connection



## Stealthz (Mar 20, 2006)

I keep getting this error on my laptop. Whie browsing with any browser, websites suddenly will stop working. I run the network troubleshooting, and it says "The remote device or resource won't accept the connection." My wifi still works on my phone, and connecting to the other public wifi networks around me end up not help. I typically have to either restart, or try again another time. I ran ipconfig just now (while I'm able to connect to the internet), and it put out what I've pasted below. How do I fix this?

I'm on Windows 7

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Ben>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Bens-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 12-F0-2F-5E-0D-E8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR8172/8176/8178 PCI-E F
ast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 20-1A-06-81-1A-3F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR9485WB-EG Wireless Net
work Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 40-F0-2F-5E-0D-E8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ccfe:f769:26ab:f8be%2(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.104(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 29, 2014 10:55:41 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 26, 2024 12:58:07 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 323022895
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-25-6B-96-20-1A-06-81-1A-3F

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2E740CBE-DE30-44CC-8DE2-ADCFA163B0DC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:90d7:1845:194:e72c:531f(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1845:194:e72c:531f%6(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 150994944
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-25-6B-96-20-1A-06-81-1A-3F

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello, please run ipconfig /all while you are *unable* to connect to the Internet and then post the results here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure the PC's time and date are correct.


----------



## Stealthz (Mar 20, 2006)

Alright, I encountered the problem again and ran ipconfig /all. Came out with this:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Ben>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Bens-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 12-F0-2F-5E-0D-E8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR8172/8176/8178 PCI-E F
ast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 20-1A-06-81-1A-3F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR9485WB-EG Wireless Net
work Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 40-F0-2F-5E-0D-E8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ccfe:f769:26ab:f8be%2(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.104(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 29, 2014 9:34:11 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 29, 2024 8:52:34 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 323022895
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-25-6B-96-20-1A-06-81-1A-3F

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2E740CBE-DE30-44CC-8DE2-ADCFA163B0DC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:90d7:1c32:3b40:e72c:531f(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1c32:3b40:e72c:531f%6(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 150994944
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-25-6B-96-20-1A-06-81-1A-3F

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Still looking for a solution.


----------



## Stealthz (Mar 20, 2006)

Does anyone have the solution here? The problem is getting incredibly aggravating.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

The only difference I can spot is on the leases:
Working 
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 29, 2014 10:55:41 AM
Not Working
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 29, 2014 9:34:11 PM

Working
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 26, 2024 12:58:07 PM
Not Working
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 29, 2024 8:52:34 PM

10 years for a lease is weird. Usually a lease is for 24 hours.

Also I note that there is nothing aside of
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Your ISP should be listed here.

Perhaps TerryNet will know if what I noticed is significant. He's the network guru.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The Belkin routers I've had default lease time to "forever," which translates to about 35 years; so ten years is weird, but not generally a problem. Although, I do like two days or less better.

DNS Suffix actually varies--blank, ISP, brand of router, previous ISP, etc.

I didn't see any clues as to the cause of the problem, but "I'm on Windows 7" along with ipconfig /all from Windows 8.1 is curious.


----------



## Stealthz (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm sorry, I'm on WIndows 8.1. Is there anything I should do that will fix the problem? Would a new modem fix it?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I suspect that the cause of the problem lies within the PC, but I do not know what it is. I am assuming that "connecting to the other public wifi networks around me end up not help" means that the same problem occurs no matter to what network you connect.

Do you get the same problem with an ethernet connection?


----------



## Stealthz (Mar 20, 2006)

It was awhile ago that I tried it directly on an ethernet connection, but I remember that not fixing the problem.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Per Terry's request in post 3 is the date and time set correctly? 
Which browser are you using? Does it happen in all browsers?
From an elevated command prompt can you run the following command and post the results.
netsh interface ipv6 show prefixpolicices press enter.


----------



## Stealthz (Mar 20, 2006)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Ben>netsh interface ipv6 show prefixpolicices
The following command was not found: interface ipv6 show prefixpolicices.

Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Stealthz (Mar 20, 2006)

I must say, my internet as a whole runs very crappy. It has for awhile now. The problem exists with all browsers. All sites seem to load really slow, video on sites often don't play back smoothly, when i open several videos on youtube at once, the video doesnt play and just says "youtube can not play this video... Learn More" (and the learn more link does not work). Then of course there is this "The remote device or resource won't accept the connection" problem that comes up frequently, forcing me to exit out of whatever im doing and restart my computer. Browsing seems to be fine on my phone, which is connected to the same network. Is it virus/spyware? I have the free version of AVG, which says my system is clean. I dont have restore points before this stuff became an issue. Is there any way I can easily clean up my computer a bit without doing a fresh wipe?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Nope... I can't spell correctly. Try the command below.
netsh interface ipv6 show prefixpolicies > 0 & notepad 0


BTW: I need this ran on the computer with the problem. Also is the OS 7 or 8, kind of lost between post #1 and #8.


----------



## Stealthz (Mar 20, 2006)

It's windows 8. I ran the command on the computer witht he problem. However, I ran the command while not experiencing the problem, if that makes a difference. It come out with this:

Querying active state...

Precedence Label Prefix
---------- ----- --------------------------------
50 0 ::1/128
40 1 ::/0
35 4 ::ffff:0:0/96
30 2 2002::/16
5 5 2001::/32
3 13 fc00::/7
1 11 fec0::/10
1 12 3ffe::/16
1 3 ::/96

Thanks for your help.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Next time it happens Open Internet Explorer, click on the Settings icon and select Internet Options.
Click on the Advanced tab and then Reset. Follow the instructions on screen.


----------



## Stealthz (Mar 20, 2006)

I did the above suggestion of resetting things from internet explorer. It seems to help at times. By that I mean it might help my internet work for awhile (maybe 15 mins sometimes, maybe longer others) but I'll then start experiencing the same problem. More often than not, resetting things from internet explorer resolves nothing. Restarting often does not help either. I'm really getting frustrated with the problem. Is there a solution to this? Alternatively, if not, is there a program that would be recommended that would help me back up photos, videos, and documents, and reset my laptop back to how it originally came?


----------

